# Rare Tropheus!



## harveyb27 (Dec 15, 2008)

I used to have tropheus Ikola. Kinda miss them lol :roll: Just wondering, whats the rarest tropheus variant?


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

That's a loaded question.

In the lake, in the hobby?

There really isn't one fish thats rare, there are a few that can be considered kinda rare.

Namansi Fiery, nkondwe, ilangi, annectens, golden kalambos, are a few that are considered more "rare" than other variants by most hobbyist's.


----------



## Petro_Arthur (Oct 12, 2007)

frank1rizzo said:


> That's a loaded question.
> 
> In the lake, in the hobby?
> 
> ...


If you count Golden Kalambo as an variant (it's a freak), it is absolutely the most rare. Golden Kalambo found at a distance from Kalambo in north and about 1o kilometer south of Isanga. Golden Kalambo is a freak and usually is expected to be born one Golden for each 1000 normal Kalambo.



















You can see more here: http://www.tago.dk/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=112
Remember to register before use.


----------



## Troph45 (Dec 18, 2008)

I love I can not wait the end of August I receive f1 I therefore hope that in the lot that will become some OB. thank you for this beautiful photos.


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

Wow, I've never heard/seen them before. Cool Tropheus!


----------



## Staszek (Dec 18, 2006)

I agree with Authur.

Golden Kalambo, then any OB Tropheus. I had some OB Kirscheflek and then it would be the Real Lufubu.

Here's a few pics of my OB Kirscheflek.


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

should we count any OB as a variant?

Nice looking fishes Arthur!

Stas, you sure that's an OB?

It looks more like a dead fish to me. opcorn:


----------



## Petro_Arthur (Oct 12, 2007)

myjohnson said:


> should we count any OB as a variant?


No I don't think we should call them variants. First of all a golden Kalambo is born by normal Kalambo parents. We don't know if OB parents gets more OB fry but it looks like they will. 
Here in Denmark and Germany breeders try to breeding normal female Kalambo with Golden Kalambo males and vice versa and only time will show if these fish gets more that one Golden for every 1000 normal Kalambo.

In my opinion the Golden Kalambo is a freak (a nice one) but still a freak.

Airfish in Germany try to sell OB Petrochromis Ikola, in my opinion its NOT golden and when you dive north from Ikola you will se 'a lot' of these fish. I will try to find pictures og these Ikolas and some Pseudosimochromis curvifrons with black dots and these are NOT OB's









Pseudosimochromis curvifrons at Isanga September 2007


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

harveyb27,

See why I said it's a loaded question.


----------



## Petro_Arthur (Oct 12, 2007)

As I promised a picture of an Ikola









Picture taken at Kekese September 2007

For those of you who wants more info about OB's

http://www.petrochromis.com/t_forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=264

http://www.tago.dk/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=112

http://www.airfish.de/stocklist/Pet...ed_dorsal/petrochromis_famula_red_dorsal.html
And the Airfish "Ikola OB morph" that NOT was a *"VERY RARE" * fish


----------



## Petro_Arthur (Oct 12, 2007)

OB means "orange blodched"

The Airfish Ikola and the Staszek's Tropheus is NOT orange blodched.









Golden Kalambo at Isanga September 2007


----------



## Staszek (Dec 18, 2006)

Here's another pic of my 2nd Kirscheflek. This has black splotches instead of the green.


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

Those OB tropheus on the Denmark site looks wild! 

Wonder why people don't protest the in-line breeding of those fish like they do other tropheus? I'm not taking sides, they just look cool! Wish I had a tank full.


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

Great Pics!!!!


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

That Pseudosimochromis curvifrons is a nice rare fish too.

Been wanted to keep them for a while.

Only time I seen them imported into the states was by Steve, recently.

Wonder what they need, i.e tank size, number of fishes, filtration, food, etc.

Very little information on them over the internet.


----------



## Troph45 (Dec 18, 2008)

> That Pseudosimochromis curvifrons is a nice rare fish too.
> 
> Very little information on them over the internet


I have more than a year 1 male and two females with more reproductions of the fish were very stirring and very very aggressive and they need large volume indeed of great length.





[/quote]


----------

